# Pentium4 - ID

## zbled

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal eine Frage, die nur am Rande etwas mit Linux zu tun hat. Sendet der Pentium4 Prozessor eigentlich eine ID mit, die, ähnlich wie die MAC-Adresse, ausgelesen werden kann - und die man demzufolge auch nicht unterdrücken kann?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Antworten :)

----------

## de4d

habe noch nie einen P4 CPU mit sender gesehen.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ne der pentium 4 sendet genauso wenig wie jeder andere prozessor irgendwas durch die gegend. dazu fehlt ihm, wie schon erwähnt, der sender. aber in deiner kernel konfiguration bzw. im bios deines mainboards sind optionen vorhanden mit deren hilfe du es unterbinden kannst, das andere programme die ID der CPU auslesen können.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## beejay

Solche Fragen können ja auch nur von einem bergbauern kommen *g*  :Wink: 

----------

## zbled

hui, mein danke ist scheinbar weg :)

na dann nochmal. danke an alle 

beejay, ich meinte mich erinnern zu können, dass es mal ein reges aufsehen wegen irgendeines pentium-prozessors gab, weil die id durchs internet geschickt wurde :)... aber wie du bereits weißt, ist mein hirn nicht mehr das jüngste

----------

## beejay

Ja, das war der P3, der ja auch "speziell für Internet" optimiert war und die ID brauchte man hauptsächlich für den supertollen Intel-Weboutfitters-Club, bei dem man seinen Prozessor fordern, die Onlinekosten in die Höhe treiben aber nix sinvolles davon kriegen konnte.   :Very Happy: 

----------

